# تقنية جديدة للبناء-منتج ألماني يوفر 40% من تكلفة تشييد المجمعات السكنية من دون أساسات



## Arch_M (17 مايو 2008)

ارفق لكم هذا المقال كما وصلني على بريدي الالكتروني​

تأثير هدا الخبر على حديد سابك؟

منتج ألماني يوفر 40% من تكلفة تشييد المجمعات السكنية من دون أساسات أسمنتية








وائل الموجي يشرح هذه التقنية للزميل عبد اللطيف العتيبي





حوار - عبد اللطيف العتيبي: تصوير - نايف الحربي
أوضح وائل الموجي شريك شركة "إنوفيدا" الألمانية في السعودية، أن تكلفة البناء بواسطة منتج "إنوفيدا" الجديد لا تتجاوز 40في المائة من تكلفة المواد المستخدمة في المباني التقليدية، في حين أن المنتج لا يتطلب إلى أساسات أسمنتية للبناء وإنما إلى "بلنيوم" لتسوية التربة المختلفة التي تستغرق مدة زمنية قصيرة جدا، لافتا إلى أن المنتج يقدم تصميمات حديثة وجودة عالية في ظل الانفتاح الاقتصادي، والتي عادةً تكون سبباً في سهولة تنفيذها، وذلك عبر طرق مغايرة عن الأساليب المتداولة في بناء المساكن الاجتماعية والمشروعات الاستثمارية والخيرية. 


وقال الموجي في حوار ل "الرياض": إن المنتج استخدم في إنشاء مجمعات سكنية متوسطة في دولة فنزويلا لمساعدة ذوي الدخل المحدود بعد دراسات وأبحاث هندسية للتأكد من سلامته وصلاحيته واثبت المنتج جدواه، من حيث الجودة والمقاومة للأعاصير والحريق، معتبرا في الوقت ذاته أن المنتج الجديد يعطي حلولاً ذكية لتنفيذ المشروعات الخيرية والاجتماعية، مضيفاً "كلما زاد عدد وحدات المشروع قلت تكلفتها، مثل: مشروع خادم الحرمين الشريفين لوالديه للإسكان الخيري، والمجمعات التجارية الكبيرة، والمشروعات العقارية الضخمة، والتي عادةً تستغرق مدة طويلة للبناء". 


ودعا شريك شركة "إنوفيدا" الألمانية في السعودية، الجمعية السعودية للمهندسين للاطلاع على حيثيات التقنية الجديدة وكذلك الرخص الممنوحة للمنتج دولياً، وذلك من أجل التأكد من مصداقية المنتج وصلاحيته، كما حدث في العديد من الدول العربية مثل : الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، سلطنة عمان، ومصر. 


@ هل تحتاج ألواح InnoVida إلى تركيب أساسات؟ 
- لا تتطلب منازل InnoVida تركيب الأساسات وذلك من خلال نظام إنشائي يتميز به نظامنا، وإن ألواحنا تستطيع أن تقاوم حوالي 50 طن راسيا وحوالي 2 طن أفقيا فهي تسمح لنا بناء مبنى بارتفاع حوالي 12 متر، كما أثبتت جميع الأبحاث والاختبارات التي تمت عليها. 
@ هل الأسقف والأعمدة مطلوبة في عملية البناء.. وكيف يتم العزل الصوتي والحراري؟ 
- لا تحتاج إلى أسقف في العمليه الإنشائية كما أنها تتميز بعدم الحاجة للأعمدة في إنشاء يبلغ ارتفاعه 12متر، وهذا يدل على مدى قوة وتحمل الألواح، أما بالنسبة للعازل يصل الامتصاص الحراري للألواح إلى تقريباً 28"ديسبيل". 


@ هل الألواح غير قابلة للاشتعال.. وما نوع مقاومة النيران المزودة بها المواد؟ 
- لقد اجتازت ألواحنا الاختبار الألماني بنجاح ، حيث وصلت إلى 950درجة مئوية لمدة 30دقيقة دون احتراق، إضافةً إلى إن مواد العزل الخاصة بألواحنا هي مواد قابلة للاشتعال بدرجة بسيطة جدا وتحتاج إلى كمية هواء كثير للحريق لكي يتم تدميره بالكامل ، وخلال الاختبارات التي أجريت على الألواح من حيث تعرضها للنيران فإننا قد وجدنا دخان بسيط ابيض غير سام ذات رائحة خفيفة فلو أخذت اللهيب بعيدا فسوف يتوقف الاحتراق ولكن في المنشاءات العادية ستجد دخان سام اسود وسوف تستمر المواد في الاحتراق حتى لو تم أخذ مصدر الحريق بعيدا عن المواد. 


@ هل المنازل ضد الماء، وهل تستطيع الألواح مقاومة الرياح؟ 
- نعم إن ألواحنا ضد الماء فعندما يتم دمج الألواح معا باستخدام مواد الربط الخاصة "بإنوفيدا" فإنها تشكل قالب ضد الماء والذي يشبه هيكل القارب كما تعتبر ألواح إنوفيدا مقاومة للتأثيرات الضارة للطحالب ومبيدات الفطريات، ومن هنا فمواد البناء المستخدمة في بناء المنازل تعتبر آمنه ضد خطر النيران والماء والأعاصير والزلزال، وتستطيع المنازل المبنية بألواح "إنوفيدا" مقاومة الرياح إلى حوالي 300كيلومتر في الساعة. 


@ هل تقبل المادة المستخدمة أن تغطي الجدران بمواد إضافية أخرى غير ألواح "إنوفيدا "؟ 
- من الممكن أن تُغطي بمواد أخرى سواء من الداخل أو من الخارج ويتم التعامل معها كالتعامل مع مواد البناء التقليدية، فهي تقبل الدهان وكذلك لصق السيراميك والرخام والحجر، ولدينا العديد من المباني المقامة والمنشئات التي تم استخدام كافة المواد العادية معها. 


@ كيف يتم عمل مواسير البناء والكهرباء وهل من الممكن وضع مسامير في الجدران لتصليح الألواح؟ 
- يتم بناء كل حائط بلوحين بينهما فراغ حيث توضع بينهما أنابيب المياه والكهرباء، كما يمكن استعمال المسامير في الجدران، ولكن من الأفضل استخدام "القلاووظ". أما تصليح الألواح وصيانتها فإن الضرر الصغير الناتج عن الحفر من "القلاووظ" وغيره يمكن تصليحه باستخدام الجبس، أما الأضرار الكبيرة فيتم إصلاحها باستخدام نفس المواد التي يتم استخدامها في الألواح ليتم إصلاح البناء كاملا، إضافة إلى ذلك يتم فتح الحيطان عن طريق عناصر تركيبية، وهناك بعض المتطلبات لفعل ذلك والتي يتم من خلالها توسعة البناء . 


@ هل هناك حلول بديلة لخزان الماء ومياه المجاري والطاقة الكهربائية؟ 
- يمتاز منتجنا بأن هناك أنظمة خاصة لمعالجة الماء، وتكييفه وتهويته والتي يتم تأسيسها في المنازل كجزء لا يتجزء عن العملية الإنشائية للمنزل حيث يتم إنشاء خزانات للمياة من نفس الألواح. 


@ هل يمكن استخدام ألواح "إنوفيدا" لأنواع أخرى من الإنشاءات كالمكاتب والمخازن والموانئ؟ 
- يمكن استخدامها في تلك الأنواع لأنها تمتاز بسرعة الإنشاء وسهولة التعامل معها ومميزاتها في العديد من الخصائص من العزل الحراري وانتقال الصوت. 


@ كيف تتفاعل ألواح "إنوفيدا" مع ضغط المبنى إذا كانت التربة الأسفل ليس لديها استقرار دائم؟ 
- لن نحتاج إلى أساسات أسمنتية للبناء ولكننا نحتاج بلنيوم لتسوية التربة المختلفة، إن المنازل تعتبر خفيفة جدا لذلك ليس هناك ضغط عمودي يحتاجه للامتصاص، والأبنية عبارة عن ألواح مرنة وكل جوانب الألواح لديها قدرة جيدة على تحمل كل أساسيات البناء، وكذلك فإن ألواح إنوفيدا مقاومة بشكل دائم للماء والمواد الكيماوية والطين، الملح، الحشرات، النمل الأبيض، الصقيع، والثلج. 


@ ما مدى استقرار الأرضيات والأسقف.. وكيف يتم تركيب الأنابيب والأسلاك؟ 
- عادة إن الاستقرار يكون أعلى من مواد البناء العادية فإن قوة تحمل ألواحنا لديها أشعة داخلية والتي تعمل على زيادة قوة اللوح، مثال على تأسيس الكابلات: سيتم ثقب حفر في الطبقة العليا من الألواح ويتم توصيلها بقناة الكابل وبالنسبة للأنابيب الكبيرة فهناك تركيب خاص بها يتم إنجازه في إنشاء المنازل وتعتبر الأسطح والسقوف من الأغراض الطبيعية في عملية البناء، كما أنه لا يُنصح بقطع شقوق طويلة في المواد المركبة. 


@ ما نوع النوافذ والأبواب التي تُستخدم؟ 
- إن الأبواب والنوافذ يتم تركيبها عن طريق حواف مشابك بدون المزاليج، فمن خلال ذلك فإن حواف الألواح يمكن إغلاقها وبالتالي مقاومة الرياح، بالإضافة إلى حماية دفة الباب مطلوبة، لأن الجزء الأكثر تعرضا للاقتحام هو الأبواب والنوافذ، وتستخدم نفس مواد البناء العادية في النوافذ والأبواب، وهناك ما يسمى بالحل الآمن الإلكتروني وهو اختياري حيث يعتمد على الطلب الفردي. 


@ كيف يتم إعادة تصليح المواد؟ 
- نحاول بناء ألواح ومنازل تستطيع البقاء مدة طويلة في فترة الحياة فالهدف هنا إنتاج منتج يقاوم كل أنواع الطقس والظروف البيئية، ومن الممكن لألواح "إنوفيدا" أن تتفكك وتنصب في مواضع جديدة حسب الرغبة فليس هناك حاجة لإلقاء الألواح في القمامة، وكذلك لدى ألواح "إنوفيدا" عزل حراري فهي لم تتجاوز قيمة درجة حرارة المنازل العادية حيث تتفاوت درجة حرارة الغرفة تقريباً 4درجة مئوية بعد مرور 6ساعات. 


إن ألواح إنوفيدا ذات سمك 64مليمتر لديها عزل صوتي لحوالي 28"ديسبيل" وهذه قيمة جيدة للمنزل العادي فلو تم استخدام نافذتين مدمجين فإن ذلك يكون أفضل وتعتبر الحيطان الداخلية لديها نفس الجودة التي تمتلكها الحيطان الخارجية وتُجهز الأرضيات بنظام انعكاسي للانخفاض الصوتي. 
@ هل الألواح محمية.. وما هو الضمان طويل المدى؟ 


- لو أن ألوحنا ليست محمية فإن ذلك سوف يعرضها إلى الاصفرار بعد حوالي 3أو 4سنوات كما أنه بعد مرور حوالي 4أو 5سنوات، ستبدأ هشاشة الألواح وتقل قوتها ، إذن فإن ألواحنا محمية بدرجة 100% فلن يحدث تشوه على مر الزمن، وهو الضمان طويل المدى الذي يعتمد على خبرة تقريباً 30سنة في البناء، فهناك ضمان لكل المواد المستخدمة وهذا مضمون من قِبل مُزودي موادنا الخام فالمنازل يمكن إنشائها بألواح "إنوفيدا" والتي يمكن أن تعيش الي ما بعد الأجيال. 
@ كم المدة التي تستغرقها الألواح في بناء المشروعات.. وهل يمكن بناء عدة طوابق؟ 
- إن ذلك يعتمد على حجم وطريقة تصميم المنزل فعلى سبيل المثال: 
- بناء منزل مساحتة 35مترا مربعا يأخذ يوم واحد للبناء. 
- بناء منزل مساحتة 65مترا مربعا يأخذ يومين في عملية البناء . - بناء منزل مساحتة 420مترا مربعا يأخذ 10أيام. إضافة إلى ذلك يمكن بناء عدة طوابق والتي يصل عددها إلى أربعة طوابق.


http://www.alriyadh.com/2008/04/20/article336025.htm



فله بسعر 100.000 ريال فقط

تتيح البناء الرخيص والقوي والسريع للمنازل والمباني والمكاتب والمخازن
مصنعة من مواد مركّبة تستخدم في قطاع الطائرات والقطاع البحري
تتيح تركيب منازل تبلغ مساحتها 35 أو 65 أو 420 متر مربع خلال 1 او 4 أو 10 أيام على الترتيب

عازلة للماء ، ومقاومة للأعصاير، ولا تحتاج إلى تركيب الأساسات أو الأسقف 

جميع المعلومات تجدونها على هذا الرابط :

http://www.innovida.com/house_villa2story.asp

فله بسعر 100.000 ريال فقط أعتقد أنها البديل الحقيقي لغلاء مواد البناء


----------



## abusara (19 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي ARCH_M 
لقد نقلت هذا الخبر في المنتدى بتاريخ 12/5/2008
وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90084.html

والحقيقه أنا مهتم بهذا الموضوع
وكنت أتوقع أن أجد صدى أكبر للموضوع ولكن....!!!
والحقيقه فرحت بوجود شخص يشاركني هذا الإهتمام
المهم الآن أن نعرف رأي مهندسينا الأفاضل في هذا المنتج ومساؤوه
خصوصا في وقت أصبح سعر الحديد مخيف
تحيتي لك أخي


----------



## Arch_M (20 مايو 2008)

عزيزي abusara 
اعذرني لأني لم انتبه لوجود موضوعك وعذرا لتكراري
عزيزي..
تكنولوجيا اللبناء وتطور مواد البناء تتغير بسرعة مهولة وفي كل مرة نكتشف مواد جديدة وتكنولوجيا جديدة وكل ذلك بسبب تطور العلم السريع والذي انعكس على البناء..انا لصراحة متابع جيد لتكنولوجيا البناء وعلم المواد بحكم تخصصي في الانشاءات البلدية

المشكلة انه الجهات التي تعتمد صناعة المقاولات كأساس لها تبتعد عن مثل هذه التقنيات الحديثة..وقد ناقشت بعض الزملاء الذين يشتغلون بصناعة العقار والمقاولات في مثل هذه الجهات فكان ما افادوني به انهم لايستطيعون اعتماد مثل هذه التقنيات بسبب انها غير معتمدة من الجهات الحكومية ولم تدرس من قبل جهات حكومية ومراكز ابحاث متخصصة معتمدة لكي تعتمد وتقبل مثل هذه المود في السوق..وهناك سبب اخر وهو الاهم انه هناك مصالح مع المقاولين والعاملين بالانظمة القديمة ولا يستطيعوا ان يتبنوا مادة جديدة او نظام بناء جديد لا يعرفه من يعملون معهم وهذا يضطرهم إلى الاعتماد على عمالة الشركة صاحبة الابتكار وقد تكون اسعارهم احتكارية..يعني المهم في ذلك انها قطع ارزاق ولذلك يتخوفون من ان يستخدمون مثل هذه المواد او الانظمة الجديدة

وصدقني قلة الاهتمام بموضوعك في البداية يرجع إلى ان اغلب المهندسين لا يهتمون بمتابعة التكنولوجيا نم قد يغضب من البعض من هذا الاتهام ولكن قلة الحضور في المؤتمرات والندوات التي تعرض مثل هذه المنتجات هو الشاهد الوحيد على ذلك 

وشكرا لك اهتمامك وعذرا على تكرار موضوعك الغير مقصود

واعذرونا اذا اسائنا


----------



## zaabi (20 مايو 2008)

انا مهتم جداً في هذه المادة واشكركم على طرح الموضوع

وارجوا ممن لديه اي معلومات عن اعتماد هذه المادة والشركة في امارة الشارقة ان يخبرني

وان شاءالله اني استخدم هذه المادة في بناء فلتي الخاصة ......


----------



## Arch_M (21 مايو 2008)

عزيزي ستجد رابط لموقع الشركة يمكنك الاتصال عليهم والتزود بمعلومات اكثر 

http://www.innovida.com/house_villa2story.asp


----------



## abusara (21 مايو 2008)

Arch_M قال:


> عزيزي abusara
> اعذرني لأني لم انتبه لوجود موضوعك وعذرا لتكراري
> عزيزي..
> تكنولوجيا اللبناء وتطور مواد البناء تتغير بسرعة مهولة وفي كل مرة نكتشف مواد جديدة وتكنولوجيا جديدة وكل ذلك بسبب تطور العلم السريع والذي انعكس على البناء..انا لصراحة متابع جيد لتكنولوجيا البناء وعلم المواد بحكم تخصصي في الانشاءات البلدية
> ...



======
حياك الله أخي Arch_M
لاحاجة للإعتذار أخي فهذا يحصل كثيراً 
لأن الموضوع المركون لا أحد ينتبه له......وأنا الحقيقه لم أحبذ فكرة رفع الموضوع من قبلي....وتوقعت اهتمام أكبر

أتمنى أخي Arch_M المشاركة في موضوعك هذا بما أحصل عليه من معلومات إذا لم يكون عندك مانع

أيضا أخي العزيز Arch_M
جوابك أقنعني ...ولكن....نحن كمواطنين ماهو دورنا....لابد أن يكون لنا دور في هذا الموضوع

لا أريد أن أفقد الأمل ولكن كما رأيت في موقع الشركة...هناك مباني قائمة في رأس الخيمه بنيت بهذه الطريقه.
سأعرض صورها لاحقا​


----------



## abusara (21 مايو 2008)

أخي Arch_M
بالله شوف عدد الزيارات لموضوعي ولا احد منهم رد:67:






بالنسبة للصور سارفعها الليلة بإذن الله ...إن كنا من الحيين

تحيتي لك​


----------



## م / وليد (23 مايو 2008)

it really very interresting i hope if we can see more details


----------



## Arch_M (23 مايو 2008)

عزيزي م/ وليد ممكن تتطلع على تفاصيل اكثر من الموقع المكور في اول الموضوع


----------



## nezar.a.a (23 مايو 2008)

ألف شكر على المعلومة ، و الفكرة فعلا جميلة ، بس الشرح المرفق غير واضح ، توجد نقاط أو تفاصيل مهمة أو (مكلفة) غير مذكوره
حسب تقديري، سوف يظل التقييم النهائي بعد الإطلاع على رابط الشركة و معرفة تفاصيل التركيب و مدى موافقة هذا النظام للمعايير و المواصفات الدولية والمحلية


----------



## عصام الاستشارى (23 مايو 2008)

اتمنى ان يؤخذ فى الاعتبار عند البناء خاصه لمحدودى الخل فى ظل غلو اسعار الحديد والاسمنت الحاليه ولك على ما اظن انه لابد من التدريب على الانشاء بالمنتج 
م/ عصام


----------



## عصام الاستشارى (23 مايو 2008)

اتمنى ان يؤخذ فى الاعتبار عند البناء خاصه لمحدودى الدخل فى ظل غلو اسعار الحديد والاسمنت الحاليه ولكن على ما اظن انه لابد من التدريب على الانشاء بالمنتج 
م/ عصام


----------



## عصام الاستشارى (23 مايو 2008)

الاصدقاء ارسل لكم الرابط وبعض الصور عن امكانيه هذا المنتج والرابط هو http://www.innovida.com/house_villa2story.asp ويمكنكم التزود بفديو يشرح طريق العمل
م/عصام




Exterior Finishings 




Exterior Finishings 




Bedroom Closet Space made with InnoVida Panels 




Built-in Interior Lighting




Kitchen Storage and Built-in Refrigerator





Exterior Finishings 




Kitchen and Dining Area 




Bedroom




Hallway




Bathroom 





Built-in Seating made with InnoVida Panels 




Window Systems 




Electrical Conduit 




Junction Box




Plumbing Conduit 




Commercial HVAC 




Stairways 





Built-in Closet Shelving made with InnoVida Panels 




Electrical Connections 




Lighting System Wiring 




Two Gang Junction Box 




Plumbing System 




​


----------



## abusara (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعاً اخواني

اريد منكم الإنتباه لهذه الجمله التي ذكرها وائل الموجي شريك شركة "إنوفيدا" الألمانية في السعودية
قال:
"المنتج لا يتطلب إلى أساسات أسمنتية للبناء وإنما إلى "بلنيوم" لتسوية التربة المختلفة التي تستغرق مدة زمنية قصيرة جدا، "
السؤال ماهي مادة بلنيوم أو (بلونيوم) لتسوية التربه قبل الانشاء ؟؟
أرجوا الإجابه على سؤالي هذا فهو مهم جداً
أتمنى أن لاتكون هذه الماده هي المادة المشعّة السّامة التي قرأت عنها :


> وتوفي ليتفينينكو، الجاسوس الروسي السابق، الخميس قبل الماضي من جراء التسمم بالإشعاع، وعثر على كميات لا بأس بها من عنصر «بلونيوم 210» المشع في بدنه.





> الإشعاع المؤين فى البيئة
> 
> كمال الدين مختار حسن
> 
> ...



أتمنى من له معرفه بهذه الأمور أن يفيدنا.....لأن الموضوع يدخل في صحة الأبدان
فنحن لانريد أن نحل مشكلة غلاء الحديد باستخدام مواد تقتلنا
الله يستر


الأخ العزيز Arch_M شكرا لك
وتقبل مروري


----------



## Arch_M (25 مايو 2008)

شكرا لكم اعزائي مروركم وجزاكم الله الله خيرا على المجهود الذي قمتم به والشكر مخصوص لك عزيزيabusara
وياريت لو اخواننا في قسم الهندسة الكيميائية يفيدونا عن مادة البلونيوم لكن ما اعتقد انها مادة البلوتونيوم وقد تكون مشعة شكرا لك اخي مرة اخرى على المعلومة..
وسأحاول انا ايضا ان اسئل احدا عن هذه المادة..من احدى الشركات العاملة في صناعة البيتروكيميكال ربما اجد اجابة لدى المختصين


----------



## Arch_M (25 مايو 2008)

كما وصلني على بريدي الالكتروني..
استكمالا لموضوع تقنية البناء 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني هذا أعلان وصلني عن طريق أحد الاصدقاء وأحببت ان اطرحه هنا لمساعدة اخواني المستأجرين بأمتلاك منزل العمر ..

وأليكم التفاصيل


------------------------------------------------------
السكن الأقتصادي الحديث

نشأت فكرة المشروع:
منشأها : ملاحظة أنظمة البناء التقليدي ( المسلح ) ومقارنتها مع أنماط أخرى غير منتشره على المستوى الفردي مثل بيوت المدن العسكريه والأسكان في الجبيل وينبع والمجمعات السكنيه في أرامكو وغيرها.

عيوب السكن التقليدي (الخرسانه المسلحه ):
• التكلفه العاليه عند البناء.
• العزل السيء مما ينعكس على الراحه وتكاليف التكييف الأساسيه والتشغيليه ( فاتورة الطاقه ).
• طول مدة الإنشاءات.
• الصيانه والترميمات وتكاليفها بسبب التسربات والتشققات.
• المرونه عند الحاجه للتعديلات.
• كلفة الهدم.

طرق البناء الحديثه و الحلول التي نعمل عليها:
هناك عدد كبير من الحلول وأنماط البناء التي لاتوجد فيها عيوب الخرسانه المسلحه ولكننا نريد أن نبدأ من حيث إنتهى الأخرون ونرى أن أفضل الحلول بالنسبه للقدره على التنفيذ وتوفر الخامات وملائمتها لإحتياجات الناس هنا هي الحلول التي سوف نوردها أدناه.

البيوت الجاهزه prefab الحديديه


–هو نمط بناء أنتشر في العالم وخصوصاً في الغرب منذ مده طويله بسبب سرعة إنجازه وقلة تكلفته وهذا النمط مبني على أسلوب البناء بإستخدام الهياكل المعدنيه ( وهو أسلوب بناء ناطحات السحاب في العالم ) ويتم إكسائها بجدران تسمى (PANALS ) مسبقة الصنع تكون حشوتها من البولي ستايرين ( عازل ممتاز ) او الفيبر جلاس أو الصوف الصخري وتلبس الجدران من الداخل بالجبسون بورد وهو المستعمل بشكل أوسع في المباني السكنيه أو بألواح الخشب الخفيف كما في بعض المباني السكنيه والمكاتب........ و يتبادر لذهن البعض عندما نقول البيوت الجاهزه ما يسمى البورتبلات أو البرتاكبين وهي نوع من المباني المتنقله المبنيه بنفس الأسلوب إلا أنها مخصصه للتنقل والخامات والمواد فيها أقل كلفه بكثير....

والحقيقه أنه يمكن بناء منازل فارهه جداً بهذا الأسلوب ولا يستطيع الناظر التفرقه بينها وبين البناء التقليدي بعد إكتمالها بل إنها أجمل و العديد من القصور في الداخل والخارج بنيت بهذه الطريقه ويقوم كثير من الأثرياء بعمل ضيافات وصالات خارجيه بهذا الأسلوب ويمكن تشطيبها بأفخم واجمل مستوى ومن ناحية العمر فإن هناك منازل بنيت بهذا الأسلوب منذ 30 سنه ولا زالت مستخدمه حتى الأن والمنفذون المحليون يعطي بعضهم ضمان عشر سنوات

ميزاته:

- الكلفه المنخفضه بالنسبه للسكن التقليدي حيث تتراوح سعر المتر المربع من هذا البناء من 500 - 1200 حسب مستوى التشطيبات وبناءً على أسعار المنفذين الحاليه في السوق السعودي والتكلفه اقل اكثر في حال إستيراد المواد من الخارج وتنفيذ التركيبات محلياً ( الأسعار نناقشها حالياً مع موردين صينين وأوربيين وأمريكيين) .
- سرعة الإنجاز وهذه ميزه كبيره حيث يمكن أنجاز السكن المتوسط المساحه في فتره ما بين 45 إلى 60 يوم ولذلك يمكن توفير قيمة تكاليف الأيجار التي تدفع خلال فترة تنفيذ البناء التقليدي.
- المرونه الكبيره في هذا النمط من حيث التصميم ( لايوجد تقريباُ مانع من إي تصميم ) مع أمكانات التعديل لاحقاًً بعد البناء ببساطه وبتكاليف زهيده مقارنه بالبناء التقليدي.
- العزل : حيث ان هذا النوع من السكن درجة العزل فيه أكبر من الخرسانه المسلحه وهذا توفير أولاً لتكلفة التكييف الأساسيه حيث قد تستطيع توفير 40% إلى 50% من قيمة تأثيث التكييف الأساسي وأيضا تخفيض في فاتورة الكهرباء بنفس النسبه وهذا يضاف إلى توفير التكاليف.
- إمكانية نقل المنزل حتى ولو كان من النوع الثابت وهذه ميزه رائعه في حال التفكير في إستثمار الأرض أو بيعها. كما يمكن بيع المنزل كمواد من غير الأرض في حال الرغبه في البناء الجديد بدل دفع مبالغ لقيمة الهدم في حال الخرسانه المسلحه.
- أكثر مقاومه وحمايه من العوامل الطبيعيه كالحراره والبروده والرطوبه والزلازل لمرونة الهياكل المعدنيه.



البيوت الجاهزه prefab بالألواح المعزوله








طريقة النماذج الخرسانيه المعزوله:






طريقه ثوريه ورائعه في البناء سريعه وبسيطه وتقلل بشكل كبير من إستهلاك الطاقه لذلك فهي تحقق نسب نمو كبيره في أساليب البناء بأمريكا وهي تعتبر من أساليب البناء بالجدران الحامله حيث أن الجدران هي التي تحمل السقف وليس الأعمده كالبناء التقليدي وبناء هذه الجدران بسيط وسريع ....

ميزاته:
- الكلفة أقل بالنسبة للسكن التقليدي. 
- توفر مواد بناء العظم الأوليه ورخص تكاليفها مقارنةً مع المواد الأخرى كالحديد حيث يستعمل الحديد بكميه محدوده والمادتين الأساسيتين بالبناء هي البولي ستايرين والخرسانه الجاهزه وهذي ميزه رائعه بالنسبه لنا لأن البولي ستايرين والخرسانه متوفره وهي من منتجاتنا..
- سرعة الإنجاز وهذه ميزه كبيره حيث يمكن أنجاز العظم في السكن المتوسط المساحه في فتره قياسيه لا تتجاوز الأسبوعين ومع التشطيبات قد تصل من شهر إلى شهرين. 
- العزل الحراري والصوتي متفوق على جميع أساليب البناء و بإمريكا يشجعون بشكل كبير هذا النوع من البناء لأنه يقلل بشكل كبير من إستهلاك الطاقه وبالتالي صديق للبيئه.

فكرة المشروع:

•الأستثمار في تسويق أنظمة بناء حديثه وإقتصاديه والمتاجره بمواد البناء المستعمله فيها والدخول في تصنيعها.

أهداف المشروع:

•تطوير أنظمة بناء سكنيه وتجاريه حديثه وإقتصاديه في السوق السعودي وغيره من أسواق المنطقه.
•تسويق هذه الأنظمه عبر إستيرادها والمتاجره بها ومن ثم الدخول في تصنيع موادها.

التصور النهائي لنشاط الشركه:

•تقوم الشركه بتسويق نظم البناء الحديث وتوريد موادها للأفراد والمجمعات السكنيه والمشاريع التجاريه و الأسكانيه الكبيره، بحيث تقدم الشركه التقنيه والدعم الهندسي والمواد للزبون.
•تغطي الشركه كل أسواق المملكه وتمتد لأسواق أخرى مثل دول مجلس التعاون.
•يقتصر نشاط الشركه على التسويق والتوريد والدعم التقني والإستشارات الهندسيه.
•لايشمل نشاط الشركه التنفيذ والمقاولات وتقوم الشركه بالأتفاق مع منفذين لديهم القدره على التنفيذ ويكون للشركاء المساهمين الأولويه في الإستفاده من ذلك في حدود مدينة كل مساهم إذا كان لديهم القدره والجداره وتلتزم الشركه بتزويدهم بالتقنيه والدعم الهندسي العمراني والمواد اللازمه.

فرص نجاح المشروع والربحيه:

إذا عرفنا أن قطاع الإنشاءات بإختلاف أنواعها السكنيه والتجاريه والصناعيه تشهد طفره كبيره هذه الأيام والطلب على الوحدات السكنيه كبير جداً خلال السنوات القادمه والمعروض أقل بكثير جدامن الطلب. بالإضافه إلى الإرتفاع الكبير في تكاليف مواد البناء والتعمير بالشكل التقليدي فإن فرص نجاح وربحية المشروع قويه والعوائد الإقتصاديه الكامنه في هذا النشاط غير محدوده.
طريقة تأسيس الشركة:

تأسيس شركه مقفلة ذات مسؤلية محدوده وذلك بمساهمة الشركاء مع المؤسس الرئيسي وصاحب الفكره بتأسيس الشركه بحيث تبني لهم الشركه مبدئياً ومن ثم يستفيدون لاحقاً من حقوق النتفيذ الحصريه في مدنهم حسب الخطوات التاليه:

•يتفق الشركاء على تأسيس شركه ذات مسؤليه محدوده برأس مال إبتدائي وقدره مليون ريال وذلك بمساهمة الشركاء الممولين في رأس المال ويقوم الشريك العامل وصاحب الفكرة والمؤسس الرئيسي بالمساهمه بالفكره والإداره والتأسيس بالمجهود حتى يحقق المشروع أهدافه بحيث توزع 50% من أسهم الشركه على الشركاء الممولين حسب حصص المساهمه وتكون حصة المؤسس الرئيسي ( صاحب الفكره والإداره ) هي الـ 50 % المتبقيه من أسهم الشركه.

•في حال توقف المشروع لأسباب خارجه عن إرادة المساهمين أو قرار فض الشراكه لأسباب سوء الإداره أو عدم تحقيق المشروع لأهدافه فإن المساهمات النقديه والعينيه للمشروع توزع على المساهمين بإشراف المكتب القانوني حسب حصص المساهمه ولا يتحصل الشريك المساهم بالفكره والإداره على شيء منها. 

•يؤكد الشركاء رغبتهم بالمساهمه بناءاً على ما ورد في هذه الوثيقه ويتم الإتفاق فيما بينهم بشكل مبدأئي على عدم الأفصاح عن فكرة نشاط الشركه أو طريقة أعمالها للأخرين حتى يتم التأسيس ويبدأ عمل الشركه. 

•يعين الشركاء بالأجماع مكتب قانوني لديه الخبره اللازمه لمتابعة إجراءات تأسيس الشركه ويتم الأتفاق معه على ذلك.

•يدفع رأس المال كاملاً للمكتب القانوني المخول لمتابعة إجراءات التأسيس القانونيه مع الجهات المختصه ويكون في عهدته حتى إكتمال إجراءات تأسيس الشركه أو حسب ما يتفق عليه الشركاء.

•يودع 10% من رأس المال عن طريق المكتب القانوني في حساب خاص يخول المؤسس الرئيسي ( المدير التنفيذي للشركه و مدير المشروع ) للصرف منه وذلك لتغطية ومتابعة أعمال التأسيس الأوليه للشركه ووإعداد دراسات الجدوى الأقتصاديه ومسح السوق والأتفاق المبدئي مع الموردين والإعداد للعقود وتجهيز ما يمكن من الموارد لبدأ عمل الشركه في أسرع وقت.


•يقوم المكتب القانوني أو مكتب محاسبه أو مدقق مالي بالتدقيق على ما تم صرفه عن طريق المدير التنفيذي خلال فترة التأسيس ويقدم تقرير شهري بذلك للشركاء وذلك حتى إكتمال إجراءات تأسيس الشركه وإكتمال تحديد أنظمتها ولوائحها.

•تبدأ الشركه ( أو من يتفق معه للتنفيذ ) في التوريد والتنفيذ للنموذج الأولي للبناء ليكون نموذج للعرض والفحص.

• يحق لكل مساهم الإستفاده من وكالات التوريد والتنفيذ بشكل حصري لمنتجات الشركه في حدود مدينته وله الأولويه في ذلك بعد الإتفاق مع المؤسس الرئيسي بشرط وجود القدره والجداره وعدم التأثير على أهداف الشركه أو سمعة منتجاتها.

•كل ما سبق هو أفكار قابله للنقاش وما ورد فيها من بنود غير ملزمه لأي طرف ولا يترتب عليها مسؤليات ولايحق الأستشهاد بها لاحقاً كمرجع. والمرجع الأساسي لأي إتفاق هو ما يتم التوافق والتوقيع عليه في إتفاقية التأسيس لدى المكتب القانوني.



نسأل الله بمنه وكرمه أن يبارك لنا ولكم في ما نقول ونعمل وما توفيقنا إلا به سبحانه عليه توكلنا وإليه المصير....

عبدالله العمري 
0559209600
---------------------------انتهى الاعلان------------------
اول ماوصلني هذا ال***** من صديقي وضعته هنا للفائدة
جوال صاحب الشركه موجود بآخر الاعلان وللامانه لم أتصل به ..


----------

